# best PC configuration



## lenin george (Jul 27, 2006)

I would like to know what is the "best in the best" configuration of a desktop PC within a range of 70000 rupee.With a must AMD Athlon 64 FX-57,a 1 GB DDR2 667 Mhz,an SLI ready motherboard,any two NV 7 series graphic cards,a
17" TFT or 19" pure flat CRT,7.1 onboard surround and all what is needed.
    You are free to change any of the specifications given above but I should get get the ultimate perfomance out of it, for the price 70000.
      If you can help me please mail me at "leninblr@yahoo.co.in"
      Please reply me by mail before I buy a PC for an out dated configuration.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 28, 2006)

^^Do some research... An FX-57 is gonna cost 50k in india . Just get an X2 3800+/X2 4200+ and a 7900GT/X1800XT video card.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

with a FX 57 i dont think u ll be able to get ur full config under 70k...
better take a intel m/b +proc...


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 28, 2006)

u sud have a good amount of ram and a good pair of pcie card in sli may be a 7800gt or 7950. games mostly depends on graphic cards. btw i guess u sud delay ur purchase coz all these cards doesnt support direct x 10. and with the launch of vista which comes wit dx10, no downward compatibility. so u wont be able to play any of the recent titles. think twice

amd fx series cpu are really good for games but then the budget u have set is too low for the other stuffs u r planning to buy.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 28, 2006)

1 GB DDR 2 is waste,go for 2 GB DDR 2 man.


----------



## hemadri_423 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi ,
could  u  pls  suugest which  configuration  is  good for  playing  graphic games like  god of war & prince of pressia etxx.pls  suggest to  get  good configuration.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

^^WTF!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 10, 2008)

hemadri_423 said:


> Hi ,
> could  u  pls  suugest which  configuration  is  good for  playing  graphic games like  god of war & prince of pressia etxx.pls  suggest to  get  good configuration.



no god of war for pc..... Its for ps2...


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^

the most important question here is how ignorant are you?. please check the post date.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2008)

^^  
They are bumping in a thread dated as 2006........lol...


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ WTF !! is going here ?? see the date of the post.


----------

